# Monthly Fun Meeting



## Steve56Ace (Sep 5, 2014)

I invite you to view a meeting at Palm Beach County Beekeepers Association (FL) http://www.palmbeachbeekeepers.com/photo We do an hour in the apiary then inside for a guest speaker which was Keith Councell this month. https://www.facebook.com/CouncellFarms Hope yous like.


----------

